

Billion-Dollar Flop: Air Force Stumbles on Software Plan - tonez
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/09/technology/air-force-stumbles-over-software-modernization-project.html

======
kmtrowbr
Seemed like a good example of classic errors being made: 'waterfall' approach,
'kitchen-sink' requirements. It's the opposite of iteratively 'growing' a
system.

